# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Κατάθλιψη - Δυσθυμία >  ποια ειναι τα συμπτωματα της καταθλιψης?Ας απαντησει και ενας ειδικος!!!

## afrula

με τη καταθλιψη επηρεαζονται περισσοτερο οι εμμονες ιδεες?Γιατι εχουν σπασει τα κοντερ!!!δεν αντεχω αλλο....ειλικρινα...βγαινω εξω και λεω πως με βλεπουν οι αλλοι?μηπως ασχημη?νιωθω παρα πολυ αβολα γιατι????

----------


## afrula

εγω απο τη μερια μου νιωθω πολυ στεναχωρημενη θελω να κλαιω βλεπω το κοσμο με καχυποψια και κακια αν και ειμαι του θεου και τα κανω ολα με το ζορι.

----------


## tts

μήπως είσαι απογοητευμένη από κάτι και γενικότερα η διάθεση σου έχει πέσει?

----------


## Nora

Γιατί κάθε φορά που δεν έχουμε διάθεση ή απογοητευτούμε με κάτι, λέμε \"έχω κατάθλιψη\"?

----------


## tts

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> εγω απο τη μερια μου νιωθω πολυ στεναχωρημενη θελω να κλαιω βλεπω το κοσμο με καχυποψια και κακια αν και ειμαι του θεου και τα κανω ολα με το ζορι.


να σου πώ την αλήθεια με όλα αυτά που γίνονται γύρω μας..το να \'\'πεταει\'\' απο ευτυχία κανείς θα ήταν το παράλογο..αλλά΄αν θές συμπτώματα για κατάθλιψη..τότε μιλάμε για ανορεξία, διαταραχές ύπνου,απώλεια σεξουαλικής όρεξης, ατονία...μέχρι και ιδέες για αυτοκτονία..μίλησε μας λίγο παραπάνω για σένα...το οτι είσαι του θεου δε σημαίνει ότι οοολααα πρέπει να είναι ρόδινα..!

----------


## tts

> _Originally posted by Nora_
> Γιατί κάθε φορά που δεν έχουμε διάθεση ή απογοητευτούμε με κάτι, λέμε \"έχω κατάθλιψη\"?



έλα μου ντε..βρε Νόρα μου..και εσυ υποθέτω στεναχωρήθηκες πολύ και ίσως να έκλαψες με τα τελευταία γεγονότα της απίστευτης χώρας μας...και έχεις ένα αποτροπιασμό για ολα αυτά που συμβαίνουν..αλλά η κατάθλιψη είναι πολύ σοβαρή κουβέντα για να την πείς!

----------


## Nora

Mα αυτό λέω!

Την χρησιμοποιούμε χωρίς να ξέρουμε καν τι σημαίνει.

Επίσης αυτό που με ανησυχεί πάρα πολύ, ότι με το παραμικρό, πολλοί αρχίζουν την χορήγηση χαπιών ή καταφεύγουν σε γιατρούς.

Είναι όντως τόσα σοβαρά?Τα μεγαλοποιούμε μήπως? Η δεν μπορούμε να τα αντιμετωπίσουμε μόνοι μας?

----------


## afrula

συγγνωμη αλλα δε καταλαβατε επειδη γραφω πιο πολυ σε αλλα θεματα για ιδεες εμμονες.Παω σε ψυχιατρο παιρνω zolotrin,tavor,effexor.Δεν ειχα καταθλιψη πριν μονο δυσμορφοβια δηλαδη οτι οι αλλοι με βλεπουν ασχημη και ασπρη.Αλλα μετα τη δευτερη αποπειρα αυτοκτονιας πηγα σε εναν γιατρο τον καλυτερο του Αιγινητειου καθηγητη και μου διεγνωσε και καταθλιψη.Εχω σκεψεις αυτοκτονιας και οι ιδεες ειναι πια ανεξελεγκτες οποιος με κοιταξει,χαμογελασει γελασει νομιζω οτι με βλεπει ασχημη .δεν αντεχεται αυτο.ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ...!

----------


## tts

Είμαστε τόσο μα τόσο βολεμένοι μέσα στον εαυτούλη μας..και όταν \'\'ξεβολευόμαστε\'\' σίγουρα δε μπορούμε να βρούμε τον τρόπο να το αντιμετωπίσουμε μόνοι μας..όλοι είναι τόσο ψυχικά εξαντλημένοι..οπότε?Δώστου χάπια αβέρτα...!

----------


## tts

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> συγγνωμη αλλα δε καταλαβατε επειδη γραφω πιο πολυ σε αλλα θεματα για ιδεες εμμονες.Παω σε ψυχιατρο παιρνω zolotrin,tavor,effexor.Δεν ειχα καταθλιψη πριν μονο δυσμορφοβια δηλαδη οτι οι αλλοι με βλεπουν ασχημη και ασπρη.Αλλα μετα τη δευτερη αποπειρα αυτοκτονιας πηγα σε εναν γιατρο τον καλυτερο του Αιγινητειου καθηγητη και μου διεγνωσε και καταθλιψη.Εχω σκεψεις αυτοκτονιας και οι ιδεες ειναι πια ανεξελεγκτες οποιος με κοιταξει,χαμογελασει γελασει νομιζω οτι με βλεπει ασχημη .δεν αντεχεται αυτο.ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ...!


Αφού σου έχει διαγνωστεί, ναι έχεις κατάθλιψη..και οι έμμονες ιδέες επίσης είναι μέσα σε αυτό..
παίρνεις και effexor ε?...δεν μπορώ να σου πώ τίποτα άλλο..εκτός από το να δουλέψεις την αυτοεκτίμηση σου..αν εσύ βλέπεις τον εαυτό σου δύσμορφο και άσπρο..ακόμη και αν δεν είσαι..(που δεν είσαι) αυτό το περνάς και στον έξω κόσμο..βρες τον εαυτό σου..κάνε θεραπείες..βγάλτο από μέσα σου..μίλα..για την αυτοκτονία φυσικά δεν θα κάνω σχόλιο..δεν είναι λύση..πάλεψε το..!!!

----------


## mariafound82

Ολα αυτα εχουν σχεση με το πως βλεπεις εσυ τον εαυτο σου κ τι νιωθεις γιαυτον.Θα ηθελες να μας μιλησεις λιγο για σενα κ αν γινεται να μας περιγραψεις τον εαυτο σου?Τι ασχημο βλεπεις πανω σου οταν κοιταζεσαι στον καθρεπτη?

----------


## afrula

παιδια δε βλεπω κατι ασχημο οταν κοιταζω τον καθρεφτη μου αντιθετως βλεπω μια χαρα προσωπακι και ομορφο το θεμα ειναι δεν αντεχω αλλο να σκεφτομαι πως με βλεπουν οι αλλοι!!!ειδικα τωρα με τη καταθλιψη οπιον και να κοιταψω σκεφτομαι πως με ειδε μηπως ασχημη?

----------


## afrula

η καταθλιψη το επιδεινωνει αυτο κι αλλο ε?Παιδια απο 20 χρονων παιρνω χαπια.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> 
> 
> το θεμα ειναι δεν αντεχω αλλο να σκεφτομαι πως με βλεπουν οι αλλοι!!!



Μιλησε και αλλο για αυτο...

----------


## nature

Αυτή την έμμονη ιδέα μήπως σε πούνε άσχημη, την έχεις επεξεργαστεί μόνη σου ή με τη βοήθεια κάποιου ειδικού με τη λογική? 
Θέλω να πω εκτός από τη φοβία σου, που είναι ένα συναίσθημα που το νιώθεις έντονα και σε κυριεύει, 
η λογική σου τι λέει?

----------


## mariafound82

Αφρουλα εχω περασει δυνατη καταθλιψη κ μπορω να σου πω οτι το μονο που δεν σενδιαφερει ειναι πως σε βλεπουν οι αλλοι.

----------


## nature

> _Originally posted by nature_
> Αυτή την έμμονη ιδέα μήπως σε πούνε άσχημη, την έχεις επεξεργαστεί μόνη σου ή με τη βοήθεια κάποιου ειδικού με τη λογική? 
> Θέλω να πω εκτός από τη φοβία σου, που είναι ένα συναίσθημα που το νιώθεις έντονα και σε κυριεύει, 
> η λογική σου τι λέει?


Αφρούλα, 
περιμένω να μου απαντήσεις....

----------


## afrula

η λογικη μου λεει οτι δεν εχω κατι ασχημο αλλα αν καποιος με πει ασχημη τι κανω?αφου δε βλεπω εγω κατι ασχημο ουτε οι δικοι μου τοτε που το βλεπει οαλλος παναθεμα του?

----------


## mariafound82

Γιατι να σε ενδιαφερει η γνωμη καποιου ξενου?Την θεωρεις πιο σημαντικη απο την γνωμη ανθρωπων που σε αγαπανε?

----------


## afrula

οχι βεβαια αλλα μπερδευομαι γαμωτο

----------


## nature

Δεν μπορείς να φιμώσεις τους άλλους. Η γή έχει δισεκατομμύρια κατοίκους. Δεν μπορείς να ελέγξεις τι λέει, είπε ή θα πει ο καθένας. Αλλοι μιλάνε άσχημα, άλλοι καλά και άλλοι παντελώς αδιάφορα για σένα. Και για μένα και για τον διπλανό μου και για όλους.

----------


## mariafound82

Ti εννοεις μπερδευεσαι Αφρουλα?Πανω σε τι?Ειναι δυνατον ολοι οι ανθρωποι να σκεφτονται το ιδιο?

----------


## afrula

στη καταθλιψη σκεφτηκατε ποτε η νιωσατε οτι ειστε ασχημος η ασχημη?Φανταστειτε + να ειχατε και εμμονες ιδεες .Δεν ταντεχω και τα δυο .Τωρα πηγα με πεισμα στο καθρεπτη και ειπα ναι εισαι ασχημη και απογοητευτηκα και φοβηθηκα.Πιστευω οτι δεν υπαρχει λυση πια στο θεμα μου ειναι ανιατη η τρελλα!!

----------


## celia

Αφρούλα γεια σου. Είμαι σίγουρη πως εισαι πολυ όμορφη όπως είμαι σίγουρη πως εκείνο που χρειάζεσαι περισσότερο απο κάθε τι άλλο αυτή τη στιγμή είναι ανθρώπους που ν σ αγαπούν χωρίς όρους και να σ επιβεβαιώνουν. Ανθρώπους που είναι έτοιμοι για σένα να θυσιάσουν τον εγωισμό και τις προσωπικές τους ανασφάλειες για να σε στηρίξουν.
Εχεις γύρω σου τέτοιους ανθρώπους? Αν έχεις μίλα τους ειλικρινά για τους φόβους σου και ζήτα τη βοήθειά τους. Δεν είμαι ειδικός αλλά από προσωπική εμπειρία σου λέω πως βοηθάει πολύ η στήριξη απο αγαπημένα πρόσωπα. Ασε που μ αυτό το τρόπο θα ξεχωρίσεις τους αμνούς απο τα ερίφια. Θα ξέρεις δηλαδή ποιοί είναι οι φίλοι και ποιοι οχι για να πορευτείς ανάλογα στο μέλλον.

----------


## afrula

Δικιο εχεις celia!!!Αγαπη υποστηριξη και συμπαρασταση για να ξαναγγενηθω και το πιστευω αυτο θα τα ξεπερασω ολα !!!ετσι δεν ειναι ολοι εχουμε κρυφα μια δυναμη .Ας τη χρησιμοποιησουμε επιτελους!!!Αλλα εχω αγωνα που για μενα εχει μετατραπει σε πολεμο με το κοσμο.Τι χαζη που ειμαι ετσι δεν ειναι?Δυστυχως οχι δεν εχω κανεναν για να με ξαναβγαλει στη ζωη.Ολα πρεπει να τα κανω μονη μου αλλα θα μπορεσω τι λετε?εχω τον αδερφο μου που εχει ψυχωση και ειναι στο σπιτι ,βγαινει εξω και αυτο μονο.Και οι γονεις μου ειναι γυρω στα 70 εγω πρεπει να τους βοηθησω αλλα δε μπορω ειδικα Τωρα και γιαυτο ποναω και στεναχωριεμαι...

----------


## katatonia

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> συγγνωμη αλλα δε καταλαβατε επειδη γραφω πιο πολυ σε αλλα θεματα για ιδεες εμμονες.Παω σε ψυχιατρο παιρνω zolotrin,tavor,effexor.Δεν ειχα καταθλιψη πριν μονο δυσμορφοβια δηλαδη οτι οι αλλοι με βλεπουν ασχημη και ασπρη.Αλλα μετα τη δευτερη αποπειρα αυτοκτονιας πηγα σε εναν γιατρο τον καλυτερο του Αιγινητειου καθηγητη και μου διεγνωσε και καταθλιψη.Εχω σκεψεις αυτοκτονιας και οι ιδεες ειναι πια ανεξελεγκτες οποιος με κοιταξει,χαμογελασει γελασει νομιζω οτι με βλεπει ασχημη .δεν αντεχεται αυτο.ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ...!


ειμαι σχεδον σιγουρος οτι πασχεις απο ναρκισσιστικη διαταραχη...αισθανεσαι το επικεντρο κ ας μην εισαι.αν κατι σου συμβει κ γινεις ρομπα θα θες να αυτοκτονισεις η δε θα κοιμασαι επειδη θα το σκεφτεσαι.ετσι δεν ειναι?

----------


## afrula

μονο αν με πει καποιος κατασπρη η ασχημη που αν το πει θα το ξεκαθαρισω στη στιγμη για να ηρεμησω.Για τα αλλα γελαω και δε με νοιαζει γιατι ειμαι και αφηρημενη πολλες φορες.Τι εννοεις να με κανει ρομπα πραγμα απιθανο γιατι πριν μιλησει μονο με τη ματια μου η τη φραση που θα ακουσει θα εξαφανιστει.Ειδικα τωρα τους 2 τελευταιους μηνες λυπαμαι τον καημενο το κοσμακη τι θα ακουει με τα νευρα που θα εχω.

----------


## afrula

και ναρκισσιστικη συμπεριφορα θα ηταν να λεω οτι ειμαι η ομορφοτερη η εξυπνοτερη η πιο δυναμικη και θα ειχα χεσμενο το κοσμο.Ετσι δεν ειναι η κανω εγω λαθος?

----------

